
Show HN: Newspaper design - nodesocket
http://codepen.io/silkine/pen/jldif
======
acz
Looks cool, but i am curios what the hell is happening with the Cyrillic
letter Ы when i enter it?!

------
robot
Looks good. Where are the pictures?

By the way I am very interested in online newspaper design. Let me know if you
are interested to work on a side project like this, where we enable anyone to
launch online newspapers. (info@followme.co)

